# Sélection multiple iCloud



## DGFTW (12 Mai 2018)

Bonjour,

Je souhaites télécharger les photos de mon iCloud sur mon pc, j'ai donc ouvert mon Cloud sur explorer.

Je retrouve bien les 1000 photos de mon iCloud cependant je n'arrive pas à faire de sélection multiple afin de télécharger l'ensemble en une fois. (Ctrl + A... Sélectionner tout, rien ne marche...)

J'aimerai éviter de sélectionner une à une mes photos....

D'avance merci,

DGFTW


----------



## guytoon48 (13 Mai 2018)

Bonjour,
Les photos que tu vois sur iCloud.com sont la synchronisation de ce qu'il y a sur l'application "Photos" de ton Mac.
Ne pas confondre avec une sauvegarde!
Pour télécharger les photos à partir du site iCloud, tu sélectionnes les photos avec la touche Commande (cmd); tu trouves alors le logo explicite de téléchargement en haut à droite de la fenêtre.


----------

